# cz 82 trigger guard will not come down.



## xskinman (Jul 27, 2016)

received cz 82 today and trigger guard will not come down so i can field strip the pistol. have a cz 83 and know the procedure. also when racking the slide the hammer releases and comes forward.advise whether to return to seller or a fix. thank you


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a silly question, but I have to ask: did you have the magazine out of the pistol?
(This is the most common reason for the trigger guard not to want to move)


----------



## xskinman (Jul 27, 2016)

yes haven't even put it in the gun. just inserted it and removed it, still no luck. i am puzzled.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

From the CZ-USA site for the 83 (82 should be the same)

http://cz-usa.com/hammer/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/cz83_en.pdf

Pictures are at the bottom. Doesn't seem like there is any nuance to disassembly

Maybe there is a subtle position of the hammer/trigger/slide to get the proper alignment?

My son's Makarov can be tricky, you have to make sure the slide is fully forward and tug the triggerguard down. Cleaning helped make this easier.


----------



## xskinman (Jul 27, 2016)

*frozen trigger guard..from seller--when refinished pistol probably froze unit-return*

f
http://cz-usa.com/hammer/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/cz83_en.pdf

Pictures are at the bottom. Doesn't seem like there is any nuance to disassembly

Maybe there is a subtle position of the hammer/trigger/slide to get the proper alignment?

My son's Makarov can be tricky, you have to make sure the slide is fully forward and tug the triggerguard down. Cleaning helped make this easier.[/QUOTE]


----------



## xskinman (Jul 27, 2016)

thanks for input. seller will refund.


----------



## kwqd (Jul 30, 2016)

I have two CZ82s, one that shows a lot of wear and one that is nearly pristine. On one that has a lot of wear, I can push on the trigger assembly by the magazine release and get it to move down into the disassembly position. On the pristine on, I had trouble getting it to move down when pulling on the trigger guard. i though it was broken until I applied a lot of force to get it to move. The first few times, it took a lot of force to get the trigger guard frame to move on the pristine gun. Guessing this is normal?


----------

